# Universal Remote code for DTA



## Foof (Sep 18, 2011)

Much like many others, I have had to fill my home with the digital settop bixes as prescribed by the powers that be. My problem is that I have a handicapped child that can not manipulate the small buttons on the remote supplied with the dta I received for his room. I have intended to gert a remote with large buttons for him, and I was told by Comcast that I could use a universal remote in place of the one supplied. I ordered the prescribed equipment. I called Comcast to activate the dta, but they have no idea what the code is. They told me to contact the manufacturer, but have not been able to locate a code that a new universal remote could use. The dta is a DCI105COM1 manufacted by Thomson. If there is anyone that could help, it would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

